# First Board, please help



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

acs72727 said:


> Hey watap guys. Ive been doing some research and want to get my first board. Im pretty hard skater on banana boards and enjoy freeriding/freestyle boarding although I've just started picking it up. Im 5'10, 145 pound dude. Size 10 shoe, probably 9 snowboard shoe.
> 
> After research I've come up with possibly getting a Forum Recon board and Rome 390 bindings.
> 
> ...



Go with the Forum Recon board I just picked one up for 150% at 50% off at sierrasnowboard.com....sounds like its a good board and you cant beat that price 

I picked up the burton mission bindings


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

I got the recon last season and it was also my first board. It was very easy to learn on and I would recommend it for somebody who wants to get the feel for the whole mountain. I have heard nothing but great things about the 390's Im actualy buying a pair for myself this year and if you wear a 9 boot then you could get the mediums I think. A good rule of thumb is you really "get what you pay for." Oh yea and if I was you I would get a board around the 153-155 range. I am 5'11 155 and I had the 156 recon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Word. They didn't have any recons in my size, except a midwide 153. But, on the phone the guy really recommended the Palmer P Line. Is that a good board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Palmers are great if you want to buy some of the biggest pieces of shit with a brand name on them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm so glad I read this thread. I was looking at a Palmer (It was pretty! I'm sorry! I like pretty things!) Then reason took over (and I read this.) I won't buy this one, I've looked around a little since, and I've heard the same resounding answer, "This company is crap." Maybe there is a reason it was only $110.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

go for an Ride DH .. you cant go wrong.


----------

